# Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.



## Apfelbaum (29. Juni 2011)

-----


----------



## kroatiaboy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Also auf Hornhecht mit Wasserkugel und kleine Sardine auf n Einzelhaken 
Wolfsbarsch (sehr lecker, guter Kämpfer) normaler Schwimmer und Tintenfischenstücksche
Probier auch ma auf Grund mit Laufblei und Tintenfischfetzen oder Sardinschen aber eher in der Dämmerung 
In der Dämmerung würde ich auch mal mit kleinen Wobblern und Spinnern  probieren


----------



## Apfelbaum (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

_Hab keine Lust extra aufwand zu machen und soviel geld dort auszugeben für Tintenfisch dings.


Wolfsbarsch.

Ich wollte grundsätzlich nur Posenangeln.

Wegen den Ganzen hänger und Stachelrochen ist das auf Grund iwie blöd.;D


Es gab immer diese riesenwürmer brein und recht ehklich.
Damit haben die einheimischen sehr viel gefangen.
Hab sogar mal bei nachfrage ein abbekommen und gestaunt ;D

Wisst ihr wie die heissen?


Ist meine Posenmontage denn so in ordnung?

Und reicht für Wolfsbarsch / Meeräsche eine 0.22mm schnur?

Oder Lieber 35?
_


----------



## kroatiaboy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Schnur müsste reichen für Pose
Die Würmer suche ich selbst schon ewig daher keine Ahnung 
Tintenfisch aufn Fischmarkt kostet max. 14 Kuna (2€) fürn Großen


----------



## Apfelbaum (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Würdest du mir Geflochtene Schnur empfehlen?

Oder kriegen die Fische dann Schiss und hauen ab?;D



Ich hab jez noch die möglichkeit mir Schnur zu kaufen.

Hab schon 0.22mm 500m bestellt.


----------



## kroatiaboy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Also  wenn du Schnur kaufst dann 0.35mm hab ich auch.
PS: Rochen hab ich da noch nie gesehen


----------



## Apfelbaum (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

_35 hab ich jez schon.
Ich glaub ich kauf mir noch eine 25-30er



greetz
_


----------



## kroatiaboy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Eig. ist die 0,35mm am besten
vll. dann doch ne 0.12-015mm geflochtene fürs Spinnen 
oder 0.25mm fürs leichte Angeln auf Meeräschen mit Schwimmer und Brotflocken


----------



## Apfelbaum (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Ich nehm jez die 0.30mm Schnur. 

Damit bin ich dann zufrieden.

Was fressen Meeräschen / wolfsbärsche denn am liebsten?

ich kann doch sicher auch mit Brot angeln?

Weißbrot*
Wie sieht's eig aus  mit Maden?
Diese kleinen Weissen.
Beissen die Doraden etc. darauf noch?

Oder eig nutzlos?
[/I]


----------



## kroatiaboy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Ich habe mal Einheimischen zugeschaut die haben wos dunkel war mit Knicklichtschwimmer und Maden viele kleine Doraden raus.
Brot flocken sind gut für  Meeräschen
wolfsbarsch is halt am besten Tintenfisch


----------



## Apfelbaum (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

_

Dann Wäre das geklärt.
Vielen Dank für deine Nette Hilfe. 

p.s.: Die 30er Schnnur ist doch auch In Ordnung?
Und warst du schonmal in Medulin? 
_


----------



## kroatiaboy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Jo is okay
Hmn Medulin denk schon fahrn halt immer mitn Boot


----------



## Apfelbaum (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

-----


----------



## carp12 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

@Apfelbaum
War Aug./Sept.2009 auf besagtem Campingplatz.Geht ihr mit Zelt,WoMo,oder habt ihr eines der schönen Mobilehomes direkt am Meer?
War da schnorcheln(Leider nicht fischen)! War supergeil.wir haben da in 10-20Metern vom Ufer aus ein trichterförmiges Loch endeckt etwa 3m tief und so 10m Durchmesser.Dort haben wir(meine Tochter und ich) auch schöne Doraden gesehen.Aber auch der kleine Fischer-u.Sportboothafen in Medulin selbst ist gut.Dort haben wir den Einheimischen Anglern beim Meeräschen und Hornhechtfischen zugeschaut.Was auch super ist,wenn man am Meer entlang Richtung Kazela läuft,gibt es ganz am Ende der Bars usw. auf der linken Seite des Fußweges ein kleines Holzhaus mit Terasse und Ausblick aufs Meer.Die machen echt super Fischgerichte,lecker,lecker! Drei gegrillte Sardienen mit Salat kosteten damals umgerechnet 3Euro! Noch etwas so am Rande,für Kroatien muss man jetzt eine Erlaubniskarte kaufen.Bekommt man glaube ich im Touristbürhne zu angeln kann ganz schön teuer werden.Ich glaube hilfreiche Seiten gibt es bei Google!


----------



## Apfelbaum (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Jap. Wir sind immer in Kazela mit 'nem Wohnwagen.

Der Campingplatz gehört nicht mehr dem Italiener oder?

Gibt es denn 2011 noch dort MobilHeime?

Danke für die Tipps. 
Ich angelte bis jez immer ohne Bescheinung Vom Ufer.




Ich geh immer auf den Steg ; Der zwischen der Textil und FKK Zone grenzt. 

Kennst du ya villeicht. 

Gruuß[/I]


----------



## carp12 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

@Apfelbaum
Ich denke,der gehört noch dem Italiener.2009 gab es Mobilehomes auf jeden Fall noch.und vom Ufer aus braucht man jetzt auch eine Lizenz.Die Polizei macht da Kontrollen. Habe gesehen,wie sie einem Deutschen am Hafen das Angelgerät eingezogen haben.


----------



## Apfelbaum (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Ja am Hafen..

Ich habe die Polizei noch nie in Kazela gesehen , ausser bei Vorfällen.


----------



## Apfelbaum (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

_Momento.

Kann man in Medulin mit Angellizenz aber ohne Angelschein am Hafen angeln.?_


----------



## Apfelbaum (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*



Apfelbaum schrieb:


> _Momento.
> 
> Kann man in Medulin mit Angellizenz aber ohne Angelschein am Hafen angeln.?_




push..


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Hey!

Ich weis ja das du kurz vor der abreise stehst und deshalb antworte ich hier mal auch wenn ich Spanienangler bin.

Soweit ich das weis ist Deutschland das einzige Land was einen Fischereischein verlangt. Die anderen Länder sind da alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip. Wenn Geld den Besitzer wechselt dann geht das klar...
Also nur Lizenz und die gibts so, sonst müsstest du den Schein wahrscheinlich zur Lizenzausgabe vorlegen. 

Ich wünsche dir viele große und leckere Fische und mach von deinen Fängen Fotos die du dann anschließend in meinen tollen Mittelmeerfangthread postest, ja? Und wehe du meldest dich nicht mehr!#q

Na dann genieß deinen Urlaub |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

TL scorp

PS: Falls das hier mal ein Mod liest es geht mir tierisch aufn Zeiger das aus meinem Tight lines immer ein Teelöffel als Mengenangabe wird|krach:


----------



## Apfelbaum (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

_Bzw. Hab ich die Lizenz , kann ich Problem los in eig. jedem Hafen Angeln? ;P


Danke , ich werd natürlich ein paar Bilder reinstellen , villeicht auch Videos ;P

gruuß^^
_


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Ich weis nicht wie das in Kroatien aussieht aber ich hab hier in spanien einen Hafen, da gibts einmal ne Schutzmole da ist aufjedenfall erlaubt und eine Zone wo die Berufsfischer liegen. Davon ist ein Teil umzäunt sonst darf man angeln aber im neuen Yachthafen fahren sie immer rum und angeln ist verboten. Auch nach außen wo keine Boote liegen ist nie ein Angler weil die alle verscheucht werden. Übrigens gehört genau zu diesem Hafenteil ein Süßwassereinlauf wo richtig fette Brassen und manchmal auch Lubinas zu sehen sind.  
Du musst gucken ob andere da angeln oder dich erkundigen. 



> Ich geh immer auf den Steg ; Der zwischen der Textil und FKK Zone grenzt.


Ich denke mal das du da auch immer noch angeln kannst. Wenns keinen stört dann mach ruhig. Wenn es jemanden stört würde ich keinen Krieg riskieren |krach:


----------



## Apfelbaum (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Danke. 

Nope. Das Juckt kein 

Dann werd ich mal beim Brötchen holen vorbeischauen , ob dorrt auch Angler sind. 


Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe !


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Ich hab mal einmal eine Jagdszene im Yachthafen gesehen. Das waren fette Fische die einen Schwarm Ährenfische in die Enge getrieben hatte. Damals war für mich Spinangeln noch kein Thema, mein tackle war dafür nix. 
Heute würd ichs bei so einem Moment mal riskieren auch wenn das nur einmal über den Parkplatz ist bis zum Beamtenhaus,das soweit ich weis immer besetzt ist. 
Ich erträume mir nochmal so einen Moment und dann einen fetten Bonito oder Jack oder so.


----------



## Apfelbaum (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Was meinst du denn , wie tief muss es sein , um meeräschen zu fangen?

Reichen auch schon 5m tiefe?


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Das reicht dicke. In Häfen sind die Meeräschen bei uns in stattlichen Größen schon im Flachwasser anzutreffen und eben in Häfen besonders häufig. Im freien Wasser sind sie auch im Flachwasser, aber weit nicht so zahlreich. Außerdem ziehen sie gerne Flüsse hoch. 
Die Meeräschen sind für den Posenangler leicht zu kriegen. Einfach mal mit Brot anfüttern und dann mit Flocke angeln. 
Probiers einfach mal aus. solltest du im hafen angeln dann beachte eines: DIESE FISCHE SOLLTEST DU AUF KEINEN FALL ESSEN! Die fressen nen Haufen giftiger Substanzen und wenn du sie anpackst haste teils schon schwarze Finger wegen Öl. ISt zumindest bei mir so, wobei hier sehr viele alte Schiffe rumstehen. 
Tja BigGame vom ufer ist ja auch in der MedSea irgenwie unmöglich. OK Haie gibts aber sonst. Diese Gelegenheiten sind eben selten. Aber ich will mein Glück auf Barra und Co probieren. 
Probier es einfach:Aber sie sind scheu!


----------



## jigga1986 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Posenangeln in Kroatien/Medulin.*

Hallo Leute, 
ich fahre in 2 wochen sehr wahrscheinlich nach medulin. Gibt es hier einen der sich da auskennt? also wo man in ruhe angeln kann und auf was? pose wird bevorzugt.


----------

